# Jose Marti Jose Marti Cigar Review - VERY POOR



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was looking through jr's singles and was told by the sales guy these were on managers special. so i said give me 2. got home lit it and instant h...

Read the full review here: Jose Marti Jose Marti Cigar Review - VERY POOR


----------

